# COVID-19 Virus Detected In Air Pollution Particles



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

This allows the virus to be carried over long distances.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This allows the virus to be carried over long distances.



Oh yeh. Many a virus has gotten into the upper air streams and gone between continents.

https://www.seeker.com/health/viruses-and-bacteria-travel-along-a-high-altitude-superhighway

I've seen stories about grains of sands from African deserts detected in the Caribbean.

That being said even though the virus is 'surviving' is it strong enough to actually set up house in a new host. Existence is different than thriving. I'm sure they can run alot of test or experiments but the biggest infection rates seem to be coming from close quarters like public transportation(subway cars or elevators for example) or prolonged contact like outside staff & visitors going into nursing homes.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 27, 2020)

It's probably in the dust bunnies under your bed. EEK!


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 27, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It's probably in the dust bunnies under your bed. EEK!



That's the thing if people realized how many other things are on or in other things I don't think the characteristics and capabilities of this and other viruses, germs, bacteria etc would be that special.

 Even before 'the' virus just look at some the studies as to whats on money, terminals, food counters/tables, in swimming pools etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Oh yeh. Many a virus has gotten into the upper air streams and gone between continents.
> 
> https://www.seeker.com/health/viruses-and-bacteria-travel-along-a-high-altitude-superhighway
> 
> ...


Well how viable the virus might be with that mode of transmission was a question (or point) posed in the video. But in a way, this might help to explain how this virus was able to spread so quickly in this country, something I've wondered about. Someone on another forum raised this question: Once we resume our "normal" lives, will the rise in pollution levels because of it contribute to the second wave of infections?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

I heard that Covid has been a part of normal flu for a long time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I heard that Covid has been a part of normal flu for a long time.


"Splain Lucy!"


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well how viable the virus might be with that mode of transmission was a question (or point) posed in the video. But in a way, this might help to explain how this virus was able to spread so quickly in this country, something I've wondered about. Someone on another forum raised this question: Once we resume our "normal" lives, will the rise in pollution levels because of it contribute to the second wave of infections?


It's a shame the virus is illiterate - otherwise it would have read about the travel ban & social isolation.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "Splain Lucy!"


Can only say what I heard..Its hard to believe all that is being said..


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Amazing how quickly all these "I heard" rumors catch on and spread. Almost as if they have a viral life of their own!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2020)

What I read is that there have been other coronaviruses out there, but this one is new and different -- hence the name _novel_ coronavirus.


----------

